# Need source for Lidocaine.



## flowerpower (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi,

I need to find a source that can provide me with lidocaine. I am looking for lidocaine with epinephrine, but if you have it without please contact me. I am not talking about creams or topicals! So if you can supply, I will buy. Please contact me via pm if you can help me out. Thank you very much.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Here be a site with it in powder form:
http://onlinelidocaine.com/products.htm

Best I can do fer yall.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I assume you're talking about the injectable form that is used with minor surgical procedures. If that is the case, remember that there is a limit to the amount that can be used in one procedure and in one injection.


----------



## SammyP (Jan 17, 2014)

Max dose is 4.5 mg/kg without, 7 mg/kg with. You may re-dose in 90 min if you have to. Just be sure that it is not accidentally injected into a vessel, this would be a bad day.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice first post!

As OldCootHillbilly posted, a simple search would reveal many LEGAL sources to suit your needs. If looking for a 'numbing' agent for a tooth ache, try some grain alcohol on a piece of cloth or the 'tooth ache plant'. Alcohol will give you a 'numbing' sensation if you have a cut, and will be antiseptic as well. You just have to be man enough to get by the initial burn. If not man enough for that initial burn, take a few swigs then go for it. If it is just pains, go for skullcap or valerian root. They will not do the job of narcotics but will dull the pain enough to let you sleep.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Maybe he wants to treat a new onset v-tach?  (I know, wrong version of lido but the dose can be used iv for it)

It is on shortage, so good luck:
http://www.ashp.org/DrugShortages/Current/bulletin.aspx?id=860

Seriously though, if you are asking for an injectible rx only medication that has a potential to, well, kill someone because you but it into the wrong area (vessel), it would raise red flags in my mind.

Especially for a first post!

You can also try some of that canned air. Get some liquid air on there, that will numb it right up.


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

flowerpower said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need to find a source that can provide me with lidocaine. I am looking for lidocaine with epinephrine, but if you have it without please contact me. I am not talking about creams or topicals! So if you can supply, I will buy. Please contact me via pm if you can help me out. Thank you very much.


Unless it is a fairly shallow wound that just needs stitches, without being trained to handle a deep wound, I would not even consider Lidocaine...

Here is a good example of using injectable Lidocaine and stitches...






My compliments to Dr Bones for supplying this video... He doesn't however mention hitting a vessel or a vein but the information is great and for shallow wounds, topical Lidocaine will work nicely...


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

From Drugs.com:
Antiarrhythmic-Lidocaine decreases the depolarization, automaticity, and excitability in the ventricles during the diastolic phase by a direct action on the tissues, especially the Purkinje network, without involvement of the autonomic system. Neither contractility, systolic arterial blood pressure, atrioventricular (AV) conduction velocity, nor absolute refractory period is altered by usual therapeutic doses. In the Vaughan Williams classification of antiarrhythmics, lidocaine is a class IB agent.

To sum it up, if you cannot reason out the above and what it means, you should not be messing with injectable lidocaine. But yes, topical will works. It is also known as Solarcaine!

This looks good as well: http://www.amazon.com/Derma-Numb-An...UTF8&qid=1390850174&sr=8-8&keywords=lidocaine
Here is a comment on it: "Works great, we use it at the pediatrician's office when our babies need shots or blood drawn. Babies don't feel a thing! Great product."


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

flowerpower said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need to find a source that can provide me with lidocaine. I am looking for lidocaine with epinephrine, but if you have it without please contact me. I am not talking about creams or topicals! So if you can supply, I will buy. Please contact me via pm if you can help me out. Thank you very much.


Like other's have said, it is available via some of the major online retailers, but, if you have a good contact in the medical field, they might be able to help you out.

Do you have the skills necessary for such a product?

For other's who may be wondering, there is a great Wikipedia page about Lidocaine, its history and uses, side-effects and such.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lidocaine


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

JimMadsen said:


> Maybe he wants to treat a new onset v-tach?  (I know, wrong version of lido but the dose can be used iv for it)
> 
> It is on shortage, so good luck:
> http://www.ashp.org/DrugShortages/Current/bulletin.aspx?id=860
> ...


I think we'll have a lot of prepared people die with a houseful of preps simply because they had more preps than they had knowledge of who to use them on, when (or when not to) use them, how to use them, why to use them, how much to use of them, what to do/use if something goes wrong, etc. The only thing worse than having a loved one die of something that medical care could've saved is the have that loved at your hand. The first rule in medicine is to do no harm.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

On the other hand, those of us that do know can raid their house later.................


----------

